# I learned an important lesson about Kenzie



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dogs keep us humble don't they? Hope you have fun out there.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

That absolutely sounds like something Kea would do!! I always get nervous in obedience class when we do off-leash work because she definitely has a tendency to zoom and visit everyone else.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My problem at hunt tests is, Lucy likes to bring her bird back to everyone but me! She will parade around as I blow my whistle looking like an idiot. If I touch her before I get the bird from her we NQ. Dang her, it's like she knows I can't do anything about it. So the judges and the gallery get to see her bird before I do. She even makes her happy sounds as she's doing it. How embarrassing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, it can be very humbling!
In Kenzie's case I think she just needs time to ease into working. I think it was too much too fast and she got the "I'm stressed and frustrated so I'm going to run around like a crazy dog" zoomies!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Out of 5 dogs I've trained, only one could just show up somewhere and work. All others would be way too wound up and wouldn't be able to focus.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

So where do you all live that your dogs can zoom around and the world doesn't end? I want to move there.  Because around here, if your dog takes off in dog class, everyone acts like you've committed a crime. One time Casper got away in dog obedience 101, and I got lectured because my treats weren't good enough to get him back, and what was I doing in class without adequate treats? It makes dog class so stressful for me!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> She even makes her happy sounds as she's doing it. How embarrassing.


That sounds so incredibly cute! BAD (adorable and cute) girl


----------

